# anyone else ever have this?



## BabyGyrl (Oct 15, 2002)

whenever i have a really bad episode, i get like a rash all over my back, stomache and chest that looks like hives but when my stomahce calms down and stuff it goes away...does anyone else get that?


----------



## Linette (Jan 14, 2003)

I get a hive-y rash when I get nervous, stressed or excited and they go away, when I chill out. Maybe it's a stress reaction to your stomach pain?


----------

